# Acoustic panels.



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I have really enjoyed the education section from GIK acoustics. I have a question concerning the fiberglass used in panels. If i go with fiberglass you have to stack two or more pieces together to make bass traps, correct? Does putting space behind a bass trap. Say like 4 inches from the wall. Will this help with the low bass energy?

Next question is shape? Some people make a triangle for the corner. Is this a better shape?

musicguy


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Musicguy

Yes - multiple layers will increase bass absorption. If you do say a 4" panel, you can leave up to 4" behind it to extend how low it will reach. Once you get to 6", you have the option to make a 17x17x24" triangular chunk absorber from the same amount of fiberglass which will go slightly lower than 6" straddling a corner, and at the same time take less space. The space behind a 2x4' panel straddling the corner at 45 degrees is the same size as the 17x17x24" chunk you'd make.

The thing with the Triangles is that they're tougher to make if they have to be free standing and moveable. They're much easier if you have the luxury of building them more permanently in place.

Bryan


----------

